# Foreign Exchange-Beating the banks



## m.johnson (Feb 1, 2010)

As an expert in the currency business, I know for a fact that too many people leave their foreign exchange matters in the hands of their bank. 

You may or may not know that currency exchange is one of the easiest ways for the bank to pick your pocket; and for larger transactions the losses can amount to hundreds, even thousands of pounds... 

Bank rates can be as much as 5%, and this is without extra charges. For example, on a £50,000 transfer equates to £2,500 -enough to force even the laissez-faire amongst us into swift action.

Still sceptical? Think of it this way - you wouldn't necessarily go to a bank to sort out your mortgage or home insurance, especially if you know you can get a better deal elsewhere...

In the same way, there are other places to take your currency to, where you can be sure to get a much better rate and more focused, flexible service.

If you want to find out more about saving money on foreign exchange then you can contact me by e-mail or simply drop me a message.

Thanks,


----------

